
No, Google's AI Program Can't Build Your Genome Sequence - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2017/12/11/no-googles-new-ai-cant-build-your-genome-sequence/#61163ec25774
======
dekhn
Salzberg's articles are really just ads for his own software. Read carefully,
you'll see what he's doing is touting his own software while throwing shade on
other people. He did the same thing when we launched Google Cloud Genomics.

That said, Wired is about the worst scientific coverage around.

